# Crankbait Color



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hot sun, slow afternoon...results in this question...

What pattern is your favorite crankbait color to troll or cast for walleye?

I like Firetiger and Perch...especially the Storm Thundercrank series patterns.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Firetiger #7 Shadrap. Or going deep with orangepeel or wonder bread (black) reef runners!!
I really like throwing husky jerks shallow. Man! did we used to hammer nice fish back in the high water days, doing that!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

1.) #7/9 countdowns in perch, black/white, blue/white or firetiger in shallow.

2.) #5 shadraps-perch, crawdad or chartreuce tossed in shallow, 1-6 ft.

3.) any size husky jerk in blue/chrome tossed really shallow up next to cattails/reeds has been awesome.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

MN it would be Perch. NoDak has been Firetiger or Blue/Silver. In a Husky Jerk I like Black Silver on DL and the Greenish gold with orange belly on on Sak. Had good luck with the new DT4 in Firetiger this year.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

whats every one use that hunts SD???


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

firetiger #5 shad rap


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mntwins said:


> firetiger #5 shad rap


You read my mind.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

duckslayer said:


> 1.) #7/9 countdowns in perch, black/white, blue/white or firetiger in shallow.
> 
> 2.) #5 shadraps-perch, crawdad or chartreuce tossed in shallow, 1-6 ft.
> 
> 3.) any size husky jerk in blue/chrome tossed really shallow up next to cattails/reeds has been awesome.


I gotta go with this. I have a whole box with almost nothing but perch this and that.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have had some success with Rippers on the river. I have found that perch, blue, orange, and chartruse work very well. I also like #11 countdown floater with about 140 yards out while cranking.

Line counter does help... 0.02


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

140 yds. How long does it take to reel in a fish? :splat:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, sounds like every color under the rainbow. Gotta make sure ya got a little of everything. Different water bodies require different colors/presentations.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am guessing that delta boy is letting out 140' of line.I know that the diawa sealine reels I use measure feet on the counter.


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey i have a question about colors too, more than just for cranks though. Ive always heard that dark waters use bright baits and clear water use natural colored baits. What about brown water??


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Wallydiver CD-5....black/chrome, or the gold chrome....for throwning. I like the chrome flash....

have had good luck trolling with an orginal rapala, vampire, pulled behind bottom bouncer.


----------

